# Vanilla in FO



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
When there is vanilla in FO, what color does it turn a clear M&P, a white M&P? Is it a pretty tan or light brown or does it go dark brown? Does this color change show up right away? I have always used Vanilla Stabilizer before, when there has been vanilla in the FO.

I am making some oatmeal, honey soap and the base is the white suspension oatmeal base from Nature's Garden. I would like to have it a soft, light, tan color. The FO from FNWL has vanilla in it & the FO from Nature's Garden doesn't.

Thanks for help,
lily


----------



## Genny (Mar 29, 2011)

For me the color change is different each time. Sometimes darker, sometimes lighter.  But the browning never happens right away for me.  It's usually a few days to a week later, sometimes even longer.

If you already are using a non-vanilla scent, but want it a little brown, I'd just add a little brown coloring, that way you can control the color to your liking.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2011)

Every fo will be different. Some go a very pretty shade of amber, some deep red, some muddy brown, tan, etc. It is all trial and error. My 1st experienec w/ vanilla in M&P was rootbeer float fo. I embedded toys in the soap & within a couple weeks the soap was so very dark you could not see the toy inside at all.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you, Tabitha & Genny,
I think I should probably use the vanilla stabilizer & then add a little cinnamon or fine coffee grounds to get a light tan color. 

I wonder if honey will turn the white base amber? Maybe this is an option to add honey. It is honey oatmeal.

lily


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2011)

Cinnamon is an allergen. If my husband uses soap w/ cinnamon he exits the shower & looks/feels as though he has been scalded. Coffee will make black specks in the soap but not color it all over. Honey in clear would be nice but I don't know if it would be effective in a white base.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you, Tabitha
Lily


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 30, 2011)

What if you were to dilute your coffee into a thick paste? Perhaps that would work? The other option is to add color - a mix of red, blue and green can give you a brown color.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Catmehndi,
What about cocoa? Would that be a skin irritant?
Could I mix mix of red, blue and green micas & get some kind of brown? I usually use micas; so I have these.
Are all micas non-bleeding?

Thank you, Catmehndi
lily


----------



## Genny (Mar 30, 2011)

Cocoa will give it a light brown color, unless you use tons of it.  It will give it a chocolate smell.
Instant coffee will give it a light brown color also.  But it will also give it a slight smell.
Your fo may cover the scent of it though, I can't say for sure.
Dark honey, like buckwheat, might work.

You could try mixing the micas in a small bit of melted base first, to see if they'll turn brown.

Or if you have clear base, you can make a nice paint chip that you can add a bit to your other base to get the right shade of brown you're looking for.
To make a paint chip just mix the micas, a little alcohol or vegetable glycerin if you have it and a bit of melted clear base and pour it into an ice cube tray.  After it hardens you can cut off the pieces and use it like that.  But just remember that when you add a color to white base, the soap will turn out much lighter than your paint chip color.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 30, 2011)

Genny, Thank you.
I have a Honey base and a clear base & a clear suspension base all from the same manufacturer. I don't have a white base from that manufacturer.

I don't want the base to be clear tan or brown. I want it to be solid like a white base. I have other white bases, but they are not from the same manufacturer. 

I need to make the color chip from the same manufacturer, don't I?
lily


----------



## Genny (Mar 30, 2011)

I've used my color chips in a white base that was from a different manufacturer and had it work just fine.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 30, 2011)

Genny, does vanilla just oxidize in soap or in all products, like lotion bars, lotions, bath bombs ...

Will mixing the color chip in the clear suspension make it look like a solid color?
Thanks, Genny
lily


----------



## llineb (Mar 31, 2011)

I make a honey and almond soap with oatmeal in it and I use the vanilla stabilizer.  I also use 1 tbs of honey in 2 lbs of white soap base and some gold mica to give it a golden color.  It doesn't ever turn brown when I use the stabilizer.

Here is a pic.




It's more yellow and I think you are looking for a white base but it is just another option. ...also, you could use copper mica to get a tan.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi llineb,
Thank you. This is very nice! Beautiful! This is exactly the color I am looking for!
Thank you so much,
lily


----------

